# A Huge Pair



## Sheepshape (Apr 18, 2019)

The ewe momma (Shirley) looked huge. Udder like a cow. Yesterday she gave birth to massive twins.




 

Thankfully that huge udder wasn't a sign of fibrosis.....just commensurate with the size of the babies she has to feed.

She has halved in size.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 18, 2019)

Congrats on the birth of beautiful twins. I have a ewe that bags up like a cow. HUGE udder!


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 18, 2019)

It's hard to tell from a picture but I would guess the lambs at over 10 pounds each.  Congratulations.


----------



## Sheepshape (Apr 19, 2019)

Mike CHS said:


> It's hard to tell from a picture but I would guess the lambs at over 10 pounds each. Congratulations.


You're right....it isn't easy to tell how big they are. I've weighed them since, on the lamb scales (for older lambs, really, so not very accurate),but over 12lbs (lamb nearest mum who is a ram lamb) and near 14lbs (ewe lamb). With all the membranes, birth fluids and placenta, poor old mum was carrying a couple of stones inside her. In reality, she's a fit 2 year-old, so coped quite well, though positively waddled in the last 2 weeks..

She gave birth to the first lamb out in the field unaided, but the second was a bit stuck due to huge hoofs and head. The lamb was so long I seemed to be pulling for an age. The ewe lamb was very slow to get going....needed swinging  and mouth-to-muzzle. Both lambs  are very tall, skinny, and big boned.

I'll take a pic with them on their feet today. They are already having to go onto their knees to suckle.

Yesterday (the day after birth) they were all exhausted, but I'm pretty sure they'll all pick up. Mum is going to need LOTS of food and


----------



## Baymule (Apr 19, 2019)

Those two many be keepers.


----------

